# Kitchen fluorescent lighting



## 5rob5 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have an 80s home with the recessed fluorescent lighting box in the kitchen ceiling.  The box dimensions are 6'x6' and 9inches deep with four 2 light fixtures.  Three of the lights run side by side with one at the end running the opposite way.  I really dislike the oak trim and the plastic diffusers.  I would really appreciate any lighting ideas so I can get rid of the current stuff. Thanks in advance for any help.  
Rob


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 23, 2014)

Been there ... done that  ... lose the boxes by reframing and installing recessed lighting.  You will get a sense of added head height, better lighting, and a more modern look.  

Here is a pic from a project I did ... the heavy skip trowel and bullnose edges matched the entire house ...  The recessed light over the sink is a single bulb light fixture that had not existed.  In addition, I pre-wired the kitchen for under-cabinet LED task lighting.  Turn out really magnificent and added to the updating of the rest of the house.


----------

